# Photos à l'envers sur l'apple TV!Comment y remédier?Merci



## annapurna (2 Mars 2014)

Bonjour et merci de votre réponse,

Mes photos (de la bibliothèque aperture) s'affichent à l'envers sur l'apple tv!Les photos apparaissent à l'endroit dans la bibliothèque. Je ne sais pas comment y remédier pour qu'elles s'affichent à l'endroit.Est-ce que le problème est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un.

Encore merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Annapurna


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2014)

A l'envers&#8230; c'est à dire?
La tête en bas?

Si c'est le cas, à part poser la télé à l'envers également, je ne vois pas comment les redresser!


----------

